# Chief Building Official



## joetheinspector (Oct 9, 2012)

New Mexico is thinking of defining and requiring a Chief Building Official.

I know that Chief Building Official is not in the international codes.

Question: does anyone out there us the term/job title of Chief Building Official or do you know if it is used by anyone?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 9, 2012)

Does it really matter what the title is? No matter what you call him/her they will be the on responsible for the enforcement of the codes.


----------



## steveray (Oct 9, 2012)

CT and MA both do......technically just a dept head.....but the requirements might be a little steeper for the job....are you talking an overall State position, or in each municipality?


----------



## jpranch (Oct 9, 2012)

We use it here in Wyoming. Some also use the title Deputy Building Official as well for the second in command.


----------



## codeworks (Oct 9, 2012)

here it's out bo, who is the dept head, runs things, makes the "big" decisions


----------



## joetheinspector (Oct 10, 2012)

Steveray

 each municipality?

Mtlogcabin

"Does it really matter what the title is?"

I guess it does not matter much. However, Building Official is defined and used in the Code. "Chief Building Official" is not in the building code.

I was just curious if that term was used much.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 10, 2012)

Chief Building Official is my title.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 11, 2012)

Chief sounds better than Head.

Francis


----------



## Daddy-0- (Oct 12, 2012)

We have a Building Official, an Assistant Building Official, a Commercial Chief of Inspections, a Residential Chief of Inspections, Supervisors (by trade), and inspectors (level III, II and I)  in order from most to least powerful. Some small counties here just have a one man shop (BO do all). Don't think it matters what you call him. Every county in Virginia is required by state law to have a B.O. as a minimum standard or a reciprocal agreement with a neighboring jurisdiction.


----------



## joetheinspector (Oct 14, 2012)

Daddy-0-

"Every county in Virginia is required by state law to have a B.O. as a minimum standard or a reciprocal agreement with a neighboring jurisdiction."

Do you know where I could get the wording of the state law?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 14, 2012)

joetheinspector said:
			
		

> Daddy-0-"Every county in Virginia is required by state law to have a B.O. as a minimum standard or a reciprocal agreement with a neighboring jurisdiction."
> 
> Do you know where I could get the wording of the state law?


I will add there are limits to this authority by right that often comes up for discussion during local chapter meetings.

*104.1 Scope of enforcement. *This section establishes the requirements for enforcement of the USBC in accordance with Section 36-105 of the Code of Virginia. Enforcement of the provisions of the USBC for construction and rehabilitation shall be the responsibility of the local building department. Whenever a county or municipality does not have such a building department, the local governing body shall enter into an agreement with the local governing body of another county or municipality or with some other agency, or a state agency approved by DHCD for such enforcement. For the purposes of this section, towns with a population of less than 3,500 may elect to administer and enforce the USBC; however, where the town does not elect to administer and enforce the code, the county in which the town is situated shall administer and enforce the code for the town. In the event such town is situated in two or more counties, those counties shall administer and enforce the USBC for that portion of the town situated within their respective boundaries.

The Virginia Uniform Statewide Building Code (USBC) is a state regulation promulgated by the Virginia Board of Housing and Community Development, a Governor-appointed board, for the purpose of establishing minimum regulations to govern the construction and maintenance of buildings and structures. 

The provisions of the USBC are based on nationally recognized model building and fire codes published by the International Code Council, Inc.. The model codes are made part of the USBC through a regulatory process known as incorporation by reference. The USBC also contains administrative provisions governing the use of the model codes and establishing requirements for the enforcement of the code by the local building departments and other code enforcement agencies.

In keeping with the designations of the USBC used previously, since the 2009 editions of the International Codes are incorporated by reference into this version of the USBC, it is known as the 2009 edition of the USBC.

Francis


----------

